# Facebook Sux



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

First I'd like to admit I have a bad attitude when it comes to FB. But only because FB sux. If FB didn't suck so badly I would like it. But it sux. Badly. So I hate it. Madly. Now on to my dilemma . . . 

I need to change my primary email address on out business page, but it won't let me even though I follow the instruction perfectly. So, I googled for a solution and found that many thousands of people are having the exact same issue. Someone said it's a browser issue so I tried 4 different browsers and none of them worked. That's because FB sux. Badly. 

So, I tried one of the solutions offered by an official of FB. You know, the entity that sux so badly and which I hate so madly. The solution claimed "Photos and step by step here" so I clicked the link. Here is what I got...



 

FB sux. Badly. And I hate it. Madly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well.....I can say it's better than MySpace...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

I wouldn't know I never been in your space. Never been to Connecticut at all in fact.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

Hehe your so old Kevin! This is the new age wave get with the time! You probably remember those days when long hair was the new age wave huh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

Well if it don't even work like it's supposed to how can I get with the times. Think I'll grow my hair out again and become a beach bum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2015)

I personally am not a huge fan of it but it has done a lot for me. 

On a personal side I do nothing on there beside look at hunting and fishing stuff. 

On my page it has done wonders and got my tackle to TONS of people from all over that I never would have contacted other wise. 

I don't have the money or smarts for a website and I try to keep my prices low so thatd hurt my bottom line. 

One huge bonus I do like about Facebook is the humor... Nothing makes me laugh as hard as some of the stuff on there. 

I mean where else would you find a gem like this at?? Thank you Zuckerberg or whatever your name is for my daily humor to keep me sane some days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Jan 20, 2015)

@Mike1950 has figured out FB and doesn't seem to have any problems. Maybe you should ask if he'll give you some tips.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> @Mike1950 has figured out FB and doesn't seem to have any problems. Maybe you should ask if he'll give you some tips.



That's BS and you know it - he has an intelligent wife that fronts for him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 20, 2015)

@gman2431 I saw that on there the other day. I think they said it was something an ice fisherman had made to cut ice. pretty funny to look at. 


I enjoy FB. I get to keep in touch with friends and family that I rarely or never see. On the business side of things, it has brought me quite a few orders. Most of the orders I get are word of mouth, but they all originated from FB or Instagram. Websites are cool and all... and I have one (although it's still in the early stages of a redesign), but the only way to get it out to folks is through social media, as I'm not the type of person who tries to throw business cards at everyone.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

I would like FB if it was so damned "controlling". None of it makes sense, it's not intuitive, and if you have a Business page like we do for WB but it is not linked to a personal page then you can't do so many things you want and need to do. On top of that, as mentioned in my OP I cannot even change my primary email and I am among many thousands who cannot and FB is aware of it - and chooses not to resolve the problem.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's BS and you know it - he has an intelligent wife that fronts for him.




Actually- she got on FB after I did. She is the computer wizard but I am the craigslist /ebay/ auction /search engine in the house. I have loved want ads all my life. FB is easy- it is what it is -3 choices -enter the river- goal get across. 1 swim upstream- hard work - no get across 2 swim straight across- work your a$$ off and maybe get across 3 swim leisurely downstream and let the current take you across.  PS I still cannot get a label out of the printer..................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry man - can't help you.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Actually- she got on FB after I did. She is the computer wizard but I am the craigslist /ebay/ auction /search engine in the house. I have loved want ads all my life. FB is easy- it is what it is -3 choices -enter the river- goal get across. 1 swim upstream- hard work - no get across 2 swim straight across- work your a$$ off and maybe get across 3 swim leisurely downstream and let the current take you across.  PS I still cannot get a label out of the printer..................



Mike it's not apples to oranges. Mine is a business page. It's a whole other level of frustration. I used to have a personal page but deleted it.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2015)

Instagram is has no nonsense like Facebook and is way better for promoting stuff. I need to do more on there...

Jonathan you are right and I'm on the group it originated from. The dude posted it and he uses it as an ice saw for his spearing shack. He did warn others not to build one and That was pretty cool of him to recognize it's danger and not promote the idea of it. He however has been running this thing for awhile and is still alive with all limbs in tact.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike it's not apples to oranges. Mine is a business page. It's a whole other level of frustration. I used to have a personal page but deleted it.




I have no clue - I have no Biz page nor want one. Computers= a certain level of frustration.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike it's not apples to oranges. Mine is a business page. It's a whole other level of frustration. I used to have a personal page but deleted it.




I have no clue - I have no Biz page nor want one. Computers= a certain level of frustration.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

I see that.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

I see that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2015)

I've resisted Facebook, and so far, no regrets. All those people from the past that I never see or talk to... There's a reason I never see or talk to them.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 20, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I've resisted Facebook, and so far, no regrets. All those people from the past that I never see or talk to... There's a reason I never see or talk to them.


Spoken like a true grump. I know. I are one,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> Spoken like a true grump. I know. I are one,


 Finally.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2015)

SENC said:


> Spoken like a true grump. I know. I are one,



Bah Bookbug!


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 21, 2015)

It's almost that time again for spearing.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2015)

LMAO first time I ever seen a chainsaw do that.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 21, 2015)

Back when we were still ice racing and my dad was a race promoter that is how we checked the ice. He would take the 038 out and plunge cut straight down to see how thick the ice was. If we had 8" we would race but not park vehicles on it. If there was over a foot (which was usually the case) we would allow all of the racers to park on the ice off one end of the track.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2015)

When we were young, and to poor to afford an auger, we always stole my buddy's dad's saw to go ice fishing. 

The looks we used to get were priceless and our holes were always triangles so it made them easy to find again. 

I sure don't miss those days of no shanty or heater and getting soaked cutting holes! Lol


----------

